# Mustard Flank steak



## abjcooking (Dec 10, 2004)

Mustard Flank steak with sliced potatos and salad.  And of course Jack Daniel's  

1 lb. flank steak
1 T. soy sauce
1 T. worchteshire
3 T. dijon mustard
garlic
1/4 cup sugar

Marinate meat for 2-8 hours.  Cook under broiler 4 minutes on each side.  Let rest 5 minutes.  Slice and drizzle juices from pan over.


----------



## MJ (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks abjcooking! I like cookin with Jack


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 18, 2004)

That's very similar to a marinade my mother made.  The major differences are she used honey and dried mustard instead of sugar and dijon mustard.  

I'm betting your version is just as delicious.


----------

